# from the greenhouse (non-slippers)



## Pete (Jan 31, 2011)

here, _Trichopilia suavis_











_Ludisia discolor_





_Aerangis citrata_ about 20 spikes coming on this one.. coming up, off the sides, backwards, everything..should be a good show.






_Laelia_ (_briegeri_ x _lucasiana_) a wonderful primary hybrid between two of the miniature rupiculous laelias... love this one










Here, one of my absolute favorites, _Miltoniopsis phalaenopsis_. after killing several, i finally have the culture down on this thing... at least for now... lots of buds coming....










Here is a first bloom seedling of a selfing of _Cattleya violacea_ 'Muse' FCC/AOS.. i am very pleased with the color, quality and number of flowers on this seedling for a first bloom and a selfing. it has great potential for future bloomings...


----------



## Shiva (Jan 31, 2011)

Hard to say which I like the best: the laelia cross, the aerangis, the cattleya, the trichopilia? I'll have to sleep on it.


----------



## Erythrone (Jan 31, 2011)

What a great Cattleya violacea!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 31, 2011)

Shiva said:


> Hard to say which I like the best: the laelia cross, the aerangis, the cattleya, the trichopilia? I'll have to sleep on it.


Exactly!

What a show it will be on the citrata! What is you secret? I'm lucky when I have two spikes on mine.


----------



## Hera (Jan 31, 2011)

Holy Cow what a show. Beautiful blooms and my jaw is on the ground. The trichopilia is huge!!


----------



## paphioboy (Jan 31, 2011)

Is that aerangis on steroids or what??  Simply amazing... I can't wait to see it in bloom...


----------



## NYEric (Feb 1, 2011)

Love the trichopilia. Need to get one of those and the aerangis citrata too!


----------



## JeanLux (Feb 1, 2011)

2 of my absolute favs.: suavis and violacea!!!! But great plants, all of them; keep us updated on the aerangis blooms!!! Jean


----------



## Pete (Feb 1, 2011)

Eric-i just planted selfings of that trichopilia and ill let you know once they get well established...


----------



## TyroneGenade (Feb 1, 2011)

That Laelia (briegeri x lucasiana) is just too beautiful. I bet the whole plant fits in the palm of your hand.


----------



## swamprad (Feb 1, 2011)

That aerangis is incredible. Be sure to post a photo when it blooms!

Any culture tips for the Miltoniopsis phalaenopsis?

Do you grow the C. violacea with no medium like a vanda and water daily, or with what medium?


----------



## NYEric (Feb 1, 2011)

Pete said:


> Eric-i just planted selfings of that trichopilia and ill let you know once they get well established...


Please save a couple for me, thanx!


----------



## Pete (Feb 1, 2011)

Hey Mark
the milt appreciates medium light and intermediate temps. it resents hot weather. water it around twice a week in a well drained mix, use really clean water and do a good drench.
the violacea I grow in a clay pot with some wine corks. it gets water/fert every few days and dries out in between watering. the majority of my cattleya are growing either in nothing, really coarse bark/perlite, or wine corks


----------



## Orchidnut57 (Feb 1, 2011)

Pete
Your Cattleya violacea is awesome! Now I know what to do with all those wine corks!


----------



## Pete (Feb 1, 2011)

the fake plastic-like ones are not that good though, only the real cork...


----------



## tenman (Feb 1, 2011)

Great photos! Love that laelia.

Can you tell me, please, how you grow the suavis (i.e., medium, watering, temperatures and light)?


----------



## veblen (Feb 1, 2011)

Any chance of getting a side shot of the C.violacea including the plant? I'd like to see how tall the plant is; the flowers completely obscure it in these shots (and they are lovely flowers, to be sure!)


----------



## Pete (Feb 1, 2011)

tenman-warm to intermediate temps, routine watering 2-3x/week, medium light, well drained media

veblen- i dont have a picture handy i will take one when i have a chance. the plant is blooming on its most mature pseudobulb, about 22cm tall.


----------



## W. Beetus (Feb 1, 2011)

Beautiful Trichopilia! The Aerangis looks like it will be quite a spectacle too.


----------



## Orchidnut57 (Feb 1, 2011)

Pete
In your photo of the Ludisia discolor what is that little jewel to the left that appears to be in bloom?
Thanks
Jim


----------



## Orchidnut57 (Feb 1, 2011)

Pete said:


> the fake plastic-like ones are not that good though, only the real cork...



Yes...I agree...these are from yrs past and are the real things...too bad the industry has switched to plastic but I understand...there are not as many cork trees


----------



## Pete (Feb 1, 2011)

more of a cost thing i believe than availability of cork


----------



## etex (Feb 2, 2011)

Pete- Awesome plants and blooms!! Can't wait to see the citrata in bloom with it's amazing number of spikes! The miltoniopsis is fabulous,and the plant looks very happy! My favorite is the beautiful C Violacea- adore the shape and electric color. It's by far the best I've seen!

Great growing!!


----------



## biothanasis (Feb 3, 2011)

Impressive blooms!!!! Well done Pete...


----------

